# Wood duck calls



## zhasty (Dec 3, 2015)

I've been shopping for a new woody call. I have bought a couple and just do tlike the way the sound and can't really hear em til you buy em. I think I like the kritter gitter and wondering bout a buck gardner,  but what do some some of y'all prefer?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

I like the ones made by Lee Chadwick.  Awesome little calls.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 3, 2015)

Spend the money on a jerk cord it'll prolly work better in my opinion wood ducks go where they wanna go some water movement would probably help more in getting them in your area than a call


----------



## pignjig10lb (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm with MudDucker, Lee Chadwick makes a great call


----------



## awoods (Dec 3, 2015)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> Spend the money on a jerk cord it'll prolly work better in my opinion wood ducks go where they wanna go some water movement would probably help more in getting them in your area than a call



I agree with this. Last weekend we had a spread of mallards / gadwalls, 2 mojos, quiver butt, and a jerk rig...so we had decent motion. Had a group of woodies come in and cup right over our spread. Some folks swear you can call them, though. I see them swim to me more than anything. Mossy creek makes good affordable calls.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 3, 2015)

As stated......a wood duck knows where he's going when he leaves the roost......calling will make no difference.


----------



## Kenny Yawn (Dec 3, 2015)

I use a primos wood duck call,  I have had pretty good success with this call, i also recommend a jerk rig  and or a mojo,  I have also had pretty good success with these too.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 3, 2015)

The C.O.R.N feeding zone works really good.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 3, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> The C.O.R.N feeding zone works really good.



Especially in Mexico.......


----------



## Mars (Dec 3, 2015)

As mentioned earlier, woodies don't respond well to calling. That being said, and I know I'm going to catch heck saying it, I like the duck commander wood duck call.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 3, 2015)

I think the Haydel call does a good job.  I use it early before shooting time and as a distractor call when I hear or see the birds.  You can hear it echo 2-3 times after you hit the call.  Keep in mind this is on open lakes, not wood duck holes in a swamp or bottom.  I've never had them come into the decoys, but I have had them swing by for a look.  I'd like to think it works.


----------



## zhasty (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks guys. I agree that they usually know where they are going, but I have seen them called in on the water.


----------



## jasper181 (Dec 3, 2015)

Im not much on calling woodies but the best sounding wood duck call ive heard is actually the duck commander "woodie". I know its not cool to like DC products buts its a solid call.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Dec 3, 2015)

That DC woodie call is where it's at for wood ducks.  I've had decent luck in the mornings on larger rivers with it.  If I hear them coming from up or down a bend or two, I'll hit them with the call.  More often than not, they'll at least come and swing by for a look...
SB


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 3, 2015)

I've turned a couple wood ducks around with the primos call. Like others have said get a jerk cord (Idon't have a mojo wood duck so I can't comment on how well they work) you will better off if they see your decoys move!


----------



## backwater labs (Dec 3, 2015)

Kritter Getter. Been using his calls for 9 years.  Yes it is hard if not impossible to turn one around. Usually call before you see them to let them know your around. Usually whistle to them on the water to get them to swim in your direction. Even though his calls are less expensive you won't be disappointed.


----------



## awoods (Dec 3, 2015)

kingfish said:


> I think the Haydel call does a good job.  I use it early before shooting time and as a distractor call when I hear or see the birds.  You can hear it echo 2-3 times after you hit the call.  Keep in mind this is on open lakes, not wood duck holes in a swamp or bottom.  I've never had them come into the decoys, but I have had them swing by for a look.  I'd like to think it works.



Last week was the first time I had seen them do that. Could have been a coincidence and we just happened to be were they were going. I've heard people say a small spread (maybe 6 woodie decoys - a few being on a jerk rig) and a teal mojo or two is a good timber / swamp setup to maybe get a look.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2015)

Haydels


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 3, 2015)

I use to have a Haydels wood duck call but it fell apart in the water two years ago. It sounded good but I like the primos better. Either one will work and they are both cheap. Will a teal mojo work good for woodies or should I just buy the screaming woody? I figured the teal would be more versatile it can be used while hunting puddle ducks in lakes as well as swamp.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Critter Getter makes a good woodduck call.


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 3, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I like the ones made by Lee Chadwick.  Awesome little calls.



Agreed 
The DC one & Haydel (clear one) are both good also.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Dec 3, 2015)

I also like the duck commander call (I know, I know). I've been getting the best motion out of a wezal ball, and it costs less than $10 to make, but I also have Mojo's and jerk cords in the arsenal...


----------



## across the river (Dec 3, 2015)

Get the Kritter Getter.  It is all wood, so it will look cooler on your lanyard than those cheap plastic ones Haydels and DC make.


----------



## zhasty (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks guys I went with the kritter better because I have the haydel the little short one it quit on met the reed fell out and I'm mostly against DC products because they have made a sport I used to love twice as hard (they shoulda stuck to the outdoor chane).


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 4, 2015)

zhasty said:


> Thanks guys I went with the kritter better because I have the haydel the little short one it quit on met the reed fell out and I'm mostly against DC products because they have made a sport I used to love twice as hard (they shoulda stuck to the outdoor chane).



You dislike them because they love capitalism?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2015)

I still have an old Duck Commander plastic mallard call, but I bought it before the TV show, so it is still cool.

My old across the street neighbor was the best at calling woodies and putting out decoys with those bouncing balls to get woodies to come than anyone I've seen.  Until I hunted with him, I didn't think it was possible to do much calling or decoying of woodies.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Dec 4, 2015)

weazel balls, they work....
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OEWLXDS?psc=1


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 4, 2015)

across the river said:


> Get the Kritter Getter.  It is all wood, so it will look cooler on your lanyard than those cheap plastic ones Haydels and DC make.



Plus how could you go wrong with a name like Kritter Getter?!?!?!


----------



## GaHunterJones (Dec 4, 2015)

I agree with them get a jerk cord, but if you want a call that sounds good for little money i have the buck garner and it works great. they are correct when they say woodies already know where they are going, but i have had them land 100-300 yds away and use the buck garner to call and them get up and fly into my spread.


----------



## Old Bart (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a Kritter Getter Cocobolo and a Duck Commander Woodie and I prefer the DC over the Kritter Getter every time. 

The Kritter Getter has a much higher pitch and gets stopped up more so than the Duck Commander Woodie. That's been my experience, I wasn't all impressed with it but I still give it a chance every now and then. 

I've been successful at calling wood ducks in with the DC Woodie also, but not as much with the Kritter Getter.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 6, 2015)

pignjig10lb said:


> I'm with MudDucker, Lee Chadwick makes a great call



I'll third Lee Chadwick. 

Have used one of his for many years (with great results). Have also given them as gifts. 

Effective on woodies, well made and a pretty duck call at that.


----------



## kerdmier (Dec 18, 2015)

*Agreed*



Mars said:


> As mentioned earlier, woodies don't respond well to calling. That being said, and I know I'm going to catch heck saying it, I like the duck commander wood duck call.



I like the Duck Commander too. I live in SE Georgia and woodies here will sometime come to a call. Had some decoy to call first season, looked like mallards in flooded timber.


----------



## bowhunter8 (Dec 19, 2015)

The wood duck call by duck commander is good, and you sure can call in wood ducks and decoy them.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 19, 2015)

Beta Tau789 said:


> weazel balls, they work....
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OEWLXDS?psc=1



These are water proof? They float? Pretty cheap motion deek if it's water proof


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> These are water proof? They float? Pretty cheap motion deek if it's water proof



Nope, you partially cut the top out of a decoy and stuff it in the cavity.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 20, 2015)

bowhunter8 said:


> The wood duck call by duck commander is good, and you sure can call in wood ducks and decoy them.



Use this one also, and sure had some luck turning them around and getting them in the dekes last year. there were a lot more flying last year than this for me though. Havnt had much luck this year repeating it.


----------

